# Ο χαμένος ανθυπολοχαγός της Αλβανίας



## Earion (Oct 28, 2017)

*

Ο χαμένος ανθυπολοχαγός της Αλβανίας*

*Αρχές Δεκεμβρίου. Κοντά στην Πρεμετή. 2ο Σύνταγμα Πεζικού (Βόλου), ΙΙ Τάγμα*

Το κρύο παράγινε το αναθεματισμένο, πέφτει συνεχώς χιόνι, μας κουρνιάζει μες στα αντίσκηνα. Φτάνει ο ταγματάρχης μας, στο ύπαιθρο δεν υπάρχει ψυχή, ακούει τις ζητωκραυγές μέσα από τα θαμμένα από το χιόνι αντίσκηνα και τα χάνει. 
Το χιόνι εξακολουθεί να πέφτει πυκνό, παχύ, τα αντίσκηνα χάθηκαν, έγιναν ένα με το άσπρο έδαφος, από το πολύ χιόνι κάνουν κοιλιά προς τα μέσα, στραβώνουν οι ορθοστάτες κι από στιγμή σε στιγμή περιμένουμε να σπάσουν, να μας πλακώσει το αντίσκηνο. Όλοι μας ξαπλωμένοι παρακολουθούμε την κατάσταση, καρφί δε μας καίγεται, κανείς δεν έχει κουράγιο να σηκωθεί, να βγει έξω να το τινάξει. Και τώρα στάζει το αντίσκηνο και σαν να μη συμβαίνει τίποτε τραγουδάμε «Τρέξον φίλεργον ρυάκι!».
Από το ύψωμα Κιάφε Θάνες, που κατελήφθη προχθές, φέρνουν στη σκηνή του λοχαγού Βετουλάκη σχεδόν στραβό από την ανταύγεια του χιονιού τον διμοιρίτη του τμήματος έφεδρον ανθυπολοχαγό Δημοσθένη Μπλέτα.
Νυχτώνει και ο καταυλισμός μας παίρνει φαντασμαγορικήν όψη. Οι στρατιώτες κατέβηκαν κάτω και εξοικονόμησαν ξύλα. Και νά, τώρα ανάβουν μεγάλα δαυλιά στη θράκα των μαγειρείων και μεταφέρουν τη φωτιά στα αντίσκηνά τους. Καθώς περπατούν με τα αναμμένα δαυλιά πάνω στο λευκό χιόνι μες στη νύχτα, τα πάντα παίρνουν εξωτικήν εμφάνιση.


*7 Δεκεμβρίου 1940. Όρος Ποτόμ (περιφέρεια Φράσερι). 2ο Σύνταγμα Πεζικού, ΙΙ Τάγμα*

Προχωρούμε σιγά σιγά από βράχο σε βράχο. Συνεχώς συλλαμβάνουμε αιχμαλώτους, ενώ η μάχη κοπάζει και τα πυρά ακούγονται αραιά. Δεξιά μας ο 6ος Λόχος του λοχαγού Σκληρού καθηλώθηκε και μια διμοιρία του δικού μας 5ου Λόχου πλαγιοβάλλει για να τον διευκολύνει.
Το ύψωμα Μάλι Ποτόμ κατελήφθη. Όλα πήγανε πολύ καλά. Πάνω στην κορυφή οι διμοιρίες των εφέδρων ανθυπολοχαγών Δημοσθένη Μπλέτα και Γιάννη Στανίτσα εγκαθιστούν τις προφυλακές του 5ου Λόχου. Οι άλλες δύο, των εφέδρων ανθυπασπιστών Βαγγέλη Πολυζώη και Δημήτρη Μπρούμα μένουν εφεδρικές.


*10 Δεκεμβρίου 1940. Περιφέρεια όρους Τομόρι. *_Το 2/ΙΙ Τάγμα έχει διατεθεί στο 27ο Σύνταγμα Πεζικού (Απόσπασμα Κετσέα). Την προηγουμένη, 9 Δεκεμβρίου, έχει επιτευχθεί με μεγάλες απώλειες η κατάληψη της κορυφής Γκαλίνα._

Μες στη λιακάδα, καθώς η ανταύγεια του χιονιού μάς στραβώνει κυριολεκτικά, ψάχνουμε να βρούμε τους νεκρούς, φίλους και αντιπάλους, για να τους θάψουμε. Πιάνει με την ώρα το ψιλό χιονόνερο, παλεύει ο ήλιος, τα συννεφάκια, το χιονόνερο, η λιακάδα, ποιο απ’ όλα να επικρατήσει, κι έτσι πότε έχουμε το ένα και πότε τ’ άλλο.
Κουκουλωμένους από το άφθονο αφράτο χιόνι, βρίσκουν οι στρατιώτες μας τους σκοτωμένους συναδέλφους των, ξυλιασμένους, λασπωμένους. Τους κουβαλούν πάνω σε κουβέρτες, σε κομμάτια από αντίσκηνα, τους αραδιάζουν στη γραμμή, φροντίζει ο κάθε λόχος για τους δικούς του. Εκεί στη γραμμή, ανάσκελα οι νεκροί μας, έχει πάρει ο καθένας τους και διαφορετική στάση, ανάλογα πού τον χτύπησε ο Χάρος και τον ξύλιασε η παγωνιά. Νά ο Κρανιάς, που την έφαγε πίσω στο κεφάλι, καθώς έτρεχε προς τα κάτω σαν μας κτυπούσε το πυροβολικό μας. Είναι τεντωμένος, λες και πάσχει από λόρδωση. Ο Καλογερόπουλος χτυπήθηκε στο μέτωπο κι είναι προς τα μπρος με τα χέρια στο κεφάλι, άλλος χτυπήθηκε με ριπή στην κοιλιά και είναι κουλουριασμένος σαν μπόγος και με τα χέρια του κρατάει τα σωθικά του. Κι άλλοι με περίεργες, διαφορετικές στάσεις. Νά ακόμα κι ένας παραμορφωμένος στο πρόσωπο, στα μάτια του, στη μύτη του και το στόμα του, που δεν υπάρχουν πια, χάσκουν τέσσερις μεγάλες αποκρουστικές τρύπες. Είναι ο συμμαθητής μου στο σχολείο των εφέδρων αξιωματικών, έφεδρος ανθυπολοχαγός Δημοσθένης Μπλέτας, δημοδιδάσκαλος το επάγγελμα. Σ’ αυτούς τους δημοδιδασκάλους της Ελλάδας πρέπει να στηθεί ένα μεγάλο μνημείο, σ’ όλους τους πολέμους, από το 1821 ως τα σήμερα διέπρεψαν ως ήρωες ηρώων. Στην πρώτη άνοδο προς την Γκαλίνα ο Μπλέτας τραυματίστηκε στην παλάμη, φρόντισε να του επιδεθεί στα γρήγορα το τραύμα του και να γυρίσει αμέσως στη διμοιρία του, εξακολούθησε τη μάχη, ανέβηκε και τη δεύτερη φορά, για να υποχωρήσει με τα πυρά του πυροβολικού μας. Νάτος πάλι πρώτος και καλύτερος στην τρίτη άνοδο της Γκαλίνας, φτάνει έξω από τα εχθρικά πολυβολεία και με χαρά ακούει τους Ιταλούς να του φωνάζουν με υψωμένα χέρια: 
— Μπόνο Γκρέκο! Μπόνο Γκρέκο!
Είναι έτοιμος να πηδήσει μέσα στο πολυβολείο, κι εκεί μπαμπέσικα ένας Ιταλός του ρίχνει επιθετική χειροβομβίδα πάνω στο πρόσωπο και τον αφήνει νεκρό.
Θυμάμαι, μετά τη μάχη του Μάλι Ποτόμ, καθώς ξυριζότανε ο άτυχος Δημοσθένης, γυρίζει και μου λέγει:
— Γιώργη! Ξυρίστηκα σαν γαμπρός. Ποιος ξέρει τι μας περιμένει.
Και νά μετά δυο μέρες τι τον περίμενε.

Αραδιασμένα τα παιδιά μας ατενίζουν για τελευταία φορά τον ήλιο, το φως. Λυπητερές καμπάνες δεν σημαίνουν πένθιμα. Μοιρολόγια γυναίκας και μανούλας δεν ακούγονται, δάκρυα δεν τρέχουν. Λουλούδια δεν στολίζουν τα παιδιά μας και ψαλμοί δεν ηχούν, ούτε ευχές παπά ψιθυρίζονται. Ένα ένα με το σάβανό του, προσφορά του χιονιού, τυλιγμένο με κουβέρτα ή αντίσκηνο, τοποθετούνται τα παιδιά μας στον τάφο τους, που το μαύρο τους χώμα αχνίζει, καθώς βγήκε από το βάθος του παγωμένο στο ύπαιθρο. Με δυο λόγια συγκινητικά, που βουρκώνουν τα μάτια μας, ο δεκανέας Νικόλαος Λούπας, δικηγόρος, αποχαιρετάει τους ημίθεους, ενώ εχθρικά αεροπλάνα βρίσκουν την ώρα να περάσουν για να μας διακόψουν προς στιγμήν την ανείπωτη μυσταγωγία. Σκορπίζουμε με τα χέρια μας λίγο χώμα πάνω στους νεκρούς μας και τα χείλη ψιθυρίζουν το «αιωνία σας η μνήμη», ενώ τα μάτια βουρκώνουν. Τώρα πια ακούγεται χαρακτηριστικός ο κρότος από τα φτυάρια, καθώς οι συνάδελφοί των σκεπάζουν τους τάφους των με χώμα. Για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου βλέπω νεκροθάφτες να κλαίνε.

Αποσπάσματα από το βιβλίο του Γιώργου Γρηγορίου, _Με το χαμόγελο στα χείλη... Αναμνήσεις από τον Ελληνο–Ιταλικόν Πόλεμον 1940–41_ (Αθήνα, 1962).

Εικόνα: Δημήτρης Χαρισιάδης. _Πανόραμα οροσειράς Τομόρι_ - https://greekmilitaryvoice.wordpress.com/2015/11/26/φωτογράφοι-στα-βουνά-της-αλβανίας-φωτ/


----------



## Costas (Oct 28, 2017)

Earion said:


> Για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου βλέπω νεκροθάφτες να κλαίνε.


Ωραίο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2017)

Το όνομα δεν είναι, βέβαια, συμπτωματικό. Ο χαμένος ανθυπολοχαγός ήταν συγγενής (θείος) καλού φίλου και ακόμα πιο καλού και σεμνού Λεξιλόγου.

Σεβασμός και ευχαριστίες στους ανθρώπους που δεν τους αξίζει να ξεχνιούνται ή να τους θυμούνται μόνο συγγενείς και φίλοι.


----------

